# Bought Fitness Accessories- Help With Routine



## hardtarget (Jul 16, 2008)

Just bought this set from a local store.

Golds Gym Set

I am 21, 155cm tall and about 9 stones.
Developed abit of a flab recently and am abit of a lazy sod now.
Less than 3 years ago i was the top runner and sportsman in school.
Even though i didnt used to train i had a near 6 pack just by playing the amount of sports i used to play like football and cricket.

Can someone give me some advice with what routine i should start with this set?
Like how many pushups,chinups and sit ups a day so i can get my upper body into shape?


----------



## SnowManSnow (Jul 19, 2008)

Allow me 

What are your specific goals?  Do you want to just loose weight?  Do you want to add muscle mass and make strength gains?

I BET someone's gonna ask about your diet too!

B


----------



## hardtarget (Jul 20, 2008)

just add muscle mass and make strength gains,
not wanting to lose weight


----------

